# N. Carolina boys liking Texas; Seadrift, Tx.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Day 1 & 2 of 5, has been decent mornings of duck hunting with lots of air traffic, but weary birds.
Fishing on day 1 was slow with zero trout action, but a few redfish falling for the Down South Lure trick. 
Day 2's fishing we saw a pick up in activity with much more aggression from redfish, with a few trout mixed in. With water temps in the low 50's, we have switched gears to either deep creeks or shallow mud flats. 
These boys from N. Carolina are having a ball, hope to keep up good shoots and bent rods for the next few days.


----------

